# Few RAW files from Otus 1.4/28ZE on 1Ds mark III



## BRunner (Nov 5, 2015)

On my visit in Zeiss factory in Oberkochen, I had very short opportunity to play with new Otus. Not exactly fine art photography here :, just fast snaps to see how it can perform at infinity and WO performance/ bokeh.







This thing is crazy sharp and contrasty WO as expected, only very small traces of LoCA WO and no traces of LaCA at all.
This particular copy looks slightly decentered at left side, but with good copy, you can probably shoot perfect infinity landscapes WO....nightscapers wet dream come true 

Here you can download the RAWs.

And a side note, there is plenty of half-cut lenses over the entire factory...I wonder, if they have special department for this


----------

